
Microsoft PowerShell 5.0 RTM available - johnhattan
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=50395
======
johnhattan
The download page is for Windows 2012, 7, or 8.1. If you have Windows 10, it
comes with the 10586 update.

This is the version that includes the Chocolatey-based package manager.
Instructions for that are at
[http://www.powershellgallery.com/GettingStarted](http://www.powershellgallery.com/GettingStarted)

